# A Compendium of Ready to Wear Shirt Discussions



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

One of my colleagues (who shall go nameless, but we all know who you are Alex  ) recently suggested that there was a recurring interest on this Forum about ready-to-wear shirt information and comparisons, particularly as they relate to quality, fit, and sizing. There have, of course, been hundreds of discussions about these matters. Unfortunately, the very number of such threads often makes it difficult to find the information one is seeking. To assist others in finding these past discussions, I have put together this preliminary compendium. It is by no means comprehensive, but it is a start. I am sure others will have additional links and resources to add.

*General Observations and Comparisons*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51453
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53663
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=37874
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54842
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55954
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50171

And a helpful *London Lounge discussion*:

*Slim Shirts*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56687
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54812
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52853
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51912

*Cutaway Collars*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55982
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=36449
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50321

*Button Down Collars*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55823
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57588
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55434

*RTW Shirtmakers*

*Brooks Brothers*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60643
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60054
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59831
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59694
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57292
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56117
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56135
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54227

*Charvet*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=48413

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46431
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53086 https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46350

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51384

*Harvie & Hudson*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55773
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47225
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61789

*Hilditch & Key*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56784
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46350
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46753

*TM Lewin*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49101
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58853
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56125
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62030
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61016
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54947
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58034

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52702
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60503
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60058
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59269
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58804

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56687
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51513
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47963
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=45265

*Robert Talbott*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62259

*Savile Row Shirt Company*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52107 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=35520

*Charles Tyrrwhitt*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53070
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52800
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51018
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50981
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=48510

*Turnbull & Asser*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46867
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57194
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53179
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61501

And the *Italian Shirtmakers*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58185


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

:icon_saint7kg: 
*MEDWARDS*

:icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee:

* and Thank You!*
​


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Medwards, 
I'm sure I speak for all of us in thanking you for yet another generous donation of your time and energy to the forum. Sir, I tip my hat to you !*
Bertie


*Now, where's all the"Hat-Tipping" smilies damn-it ! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

*For he's a jolly good fellow....*

Medwards, many thanks for your unselfish efforts in connection with an excellent idea. :icon_smile:

Can this thread be stickied? Perhaps with occasional additions?


----------



## Newton (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, that's incredible. I'm sure it will help many.

Although my shirts are MTM.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Medwards -- nothing about Dege or Bowring Arundel? :devil: I kid.

Bravo!


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm sure I'll have something to add about my memories of Bowring & Arundel and my current shirtmaker, Dege, when Mr. K puts together his comprehesive compendium of discussions about bespoke shirtmakers.  

But thank you all for your very kind comments.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks much Sir. A compendium that contains within it a compendium; brilliant!


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

medwards said:


> I'm sure I'll have something to add about my memories of Bowring & Arundel and my current shirtmaker, Dege, when Mr. K puts together his comprehesive compendium of discussions about bespoke shirtmakers.


Can one assume any relationship between the quality of a shirtmaker's _bespoke_ shirts and his _off-the-peg_ products?


----------



## rumblingtummy (Nov 17, 2006)

*Also found these threads useful*

If these threads have already been listed above, feel free to ignore them. 

As someone new to this whole sha-bang, I also found these threads about shirts very useful:

Characteristics of a Good Shirt:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54283

Shirt Details:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55486

Collar Design:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=36417


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I protest this thread as a violation of member's free speech.

By neatly summarizing and categorizing past discussions, Medwards has completely taken our free speech rights to start the 12,789th thread on RTW brand comparisons. What's next a suit comparo? Sheesh!



P.S. We all know Thomas Pink makes the best shirts on the planet! (apologies Alex but if you look into your heart you know it is true)


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

rumblingtummy said:


> If these threads have already been listed above, feel free to ignore them.  As someone new to this whole sha-bang, I also found these threads about shirts very useful:
> 
> Characteristics of a Good Shirt:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54283
> ...


They are very good additions. Thank you. I have taken the liberty of labeling the subject of each of the three threads linked in your post.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Medwards: Thanks, this is very helpful especially to have it in one place. Thanks again.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

Thank you for such an informative post-

I've tried most of the ready to wear shirtmakers and several of the bespoke.

Ready to wear shirts simply do not last as long, and although I've spent a fortune on bespoke shirts where even with fittings, the pattern hasn't been nailed, I'm currently very happy indeed with Sean O Flynn, who makes the nicest shirts in London.

I've plans to experiment with another Shirtmaker for some variation in style and hope that the fit is as good - the fabrics are devine.


----------

